# winter clothes- i'm always cold



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Wearing under armour is the best thing since sliced bread. Under armour then a pair of insulated carhart pants. I'm good down to -5f any colder than that I need my carhart bibs with regular pants underneath. 

For the top side I do under armour then a long sleeve t shirt then a very thick seat shirt then top it off with a carhart coat.

Cole


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I finish basements in the winter.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

Andrew6127 said:


> Carhart long johns top and bottom, long sleeve heavy weight t-shirt, regular weight short sleeve, heavy weight hoody, knit cap, leather wool lined gloves, jeans, thermal.socks with tube socks
> 
> This is what I use because you can add a coat if needed and remove a layer or two.
> 
> ...



doesnt that give you prune feet though? not allowing your feet to breathe


----------



## Andrew6127 (Aug 14, 2012)

woodworkbykirk said:


> doesnt that give you prune feet though? not allowing your feet to breathe


If my feet get wet in boots or shoes and I am on them they prune, don't wrap them like you're wanting to put them in a freezer, if it isn't tight it isn't so bad, it took me a while and a spool of wrap to get it right. 

If you have money to buy taller waterproof boots you are better off but if cash is an issue the plastic works.

I'll take warm semi pruned toes from sweat over really pruned cold toes and soggy socks.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I agree with the layers but I'm surprised nobody mentioned staying hydrated. The winter air is very dry, in fact in these parts it can be dryer than the Sahara desert so it's very important to drink plenty of water and vital fluids. Contrary to belief, beer isn't an antifreeze for humans! In fact alcohol will dehydrate you. Sorry to break that news to some of you


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

I took the liner out of my coat and i wear a sweater on top of that. My question for all the layers guys is why not just wear 1 carhart coat..
Also, what i have noticed is that, it is good if you are not 100% warm in your layers, but rely on your body to heat the rest, then you are comfy.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

it gets nasty up in the Adirondacks, I prefer to stay home when it gets bone jarring cold (below 0). Not worth the money to freeze my a$$ off. I like underarmour as a first layer, then my carhart jacket. Its usually my feet and hands that are always cold. duofold makes some nice stuff as well.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Flip flops and a t shirt....:whistling

No, it finally got cold (20's in the morning 40-45 and windy in the afternoon. Carhart T shirt, flannel long sleeve, carhart jacket.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Im having problems finding a pair of 9-1/2 fingered set of gloves....:blink:




B,:laughing:


----------



## saynever (Jan 6, 2009)

Mysterioso is the brand. I got turned onto it from fellow kayak fisherman. It's a smooth exterior/fleeced interior stretchy layering product. I am sure it's a polartech fleece product. It's "made in the USA" and at a particular kayak fishing online retailer it can be had in a set for $115 normally....mock turtle, leggings and socks. I tend to wear this as a mid layer with a layer of _insert favorite non insulating spandex layer for wicking_ and depending on cold and job whatever top layer/layers needed. Something to break the wind is key and will make you feel warmer since the wind will be hindered from robbing your core heat. That's just me. 

For super cold a merino or polartec onesy under insulated carhartt bibs is a must if remaining still/doing low energy. 

I am cheap and will pick up used poly fleece sweatshirts from the local thrift store as they are a good layering product, insulate when wet, wick moisture, available in several sizes for layering and are dirt cheap. These are the ghey fleece that look all fuzzy. 

My hands are the largest challenge and haven't found a good solution for them yet.


----------



## LanceV (Dec 27, 2012)

Crazy chilly move! But I'd look at getting some under armor to wear as a base and then a flannel jacket for when you are working out doors, will keep you warm and the underarmor will help whick away sweat that would end up just chilling you more


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

depending on how active I am and how much wind. If I can keep wind off my face, Im usually good to go. go ninja style. 

BTW, there is a move away from regular UA- it is poly, so it will burn quickly.. and continue to do so. If your not really around flames, its ok, but if you flame your roofs.. wear something different that day.

I find my feet the hardest to regulate- my feet sweat- so I am constantly getting cold feet if I wear insulated boots.


----------



## jgar (Dec 20, 2010)

madmax718 said:


> I find my feet the hardest to regulate- my feet sweat- so I am constantly getting cold feet if I wear insulated boots.


Same here. I usually bring 3-4 pair of socks with me every day during the winter. Pia to constantly change them but well worth it.


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

You have to try a pair of Redheads from Bass Pro Shop. The lifetime warrantied ones. Keep your feet dry and warm and when you wear them out you can get a replacement free. I have gone through srveral pair. I wear them year round because they keep my feet dry!


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

thanks PCI, Im gonna check those out!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i must say the cold weather under armour stuff really makes a difference.. i bought one u.a shirt and a couple no name brand shirts.
wicked light and warmer than a long sleeve t


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

ok,

here is my prescription for 34 degrees and raining. I am from the foothills of the Cascade mountains in Washington, so this is our weather 3-5 months of the year.

Bottom:

Carhart or Duluth pants
UA cold gear compression leggings if doing a stationary job.

Top:

UA cold gear collared compression shirt 
Wear one Hoodie and keep 3 spares in the truck, change as they get soaked.
Add jacket if doing a stationary job.


----------

